# Hilfe bei Logogestaltung



## tutorialoutlaw (25. Mai 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen ein Logo zu gestalten.

Das Logo ist für unseren Club bei dem es sich rund um Carhifi dreht.
Wichtig ist das der Name BaSS-iX darin vokommen muss.
Ich habe schon ein wenig mit Adobe herrumgespielt aber so richtig der knaller ist jetz noch nicht herrausgekommen.
Hoffe mir kann von euch jemand eine gute Idee liefern die ich dann umsetzten kann.

Danke schonmal für Eure hilfe


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Mai 2004)

Ich kann dir leider von der Zeit her nicht helfen ein komplettes Logo zu gestalten, aber ein paar Tipps wie ich immer anfange:

Ich würde mich erstmal Bilder zu deinem Thema suchen. In deinem Fall wären es Boxen, ein Verstärker oder ähnliches.
Da der Name Bass-Ix drin auftauchen soll musst du dir überlegen wo er stehen soll...lieber im Mittelpunkt oder dezent im Hintergrund/an der Seite.
Ebenfalls würde ich so Wörter wie Carhifi usw. dezent erwähnen damit der Jenige der dieses Logo sieht bescheid weiss worum es sich handelt.

Bei der Logogestaltung ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist der Bereich in dem du es einsetzen willst. Soll es auf eine Homepage oder ist es für Printmedien gedacht? (fürs 2te solltest du vielleicht sogar überlegen es mit max. 1-2 Farben zu gestalten und es vor allem nicht zu überlagern)

Des weiteren solltest du dir überlegen was du mit Carhifi assoziierst. z.B. Musik => laut => ungeordnet => Grunge (Dirtybrushes, wenn du danach suchst wirst du jede Menge zu diesem Thema in diesem Forum finden)

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.

Falls es natürlich etwas ganz Besonderes sein soll würde ich sogar die Schrift selbst gestalten so wie ich es z.B. in meinem Logo links getan habe.

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

schreibe alle deine bedingungen die vorkommen müssen auf und dann was du noch dazu machen willst dann zeichne es mit der hand auf ein blatt, scanne das blatt ein oder mal es mit einem grafik programm nach dann verbessere es. danach bearbeite es mit effekten von photoshop photoimpact oder corel phtopaint


----------



## möp (23. Juni 2004)

@ tobi
Logos legt man eigendlich im Vektorformat an nicht als Pixelgrafik.


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2004)

Du könntest deine Schrift aussehenlassen wie den Spektrum Analyser von Winamp. Dann noch perspektivisch verzerren.


----------

